# My Collection



## MAC_Diva (Apr 30, 2008)

Lingering Brow Pencil, Alpha Girl Beauty Powder, Studio Fix Fluid NW20




Lipsticks: Russian Red, Lollipop Loving
LipGlass: Style Minx, Bonus Beat, Sock Hop
LustreGlass: Love Nectar, Viva Glam VI SE




Holiday 07 Pigment Set
http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y49...t=DSCN1054.jpg
Studio Finish concealer NW20, Shroom Eyeshadow, Green Smoke Eyeshadow [I totally regret buying it!!!], Painterly Paint Pot, Jardin Aires and Pink Pearl Pigment




Holiday 07 Warm Color Pallette, Heatherette Trio 1, Custom Made Quad [Creme de violet, Parfait Amour, Steamy, Empty Cranberry Tin,], Fafi Trio 1




187, 217, 242SE, 224SE, 213SE


----------



## MAC_Diva (Apr 30, 2008)

I hope i did that right! Thats just my MAC collection. I have loads more from other brands.


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 30, 2008)

Good stuff!  You'll be surprised by how fast you will accumulate stuff!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Apr 30, 2008)

Gorgeous collection!!! And you should post pictures of your other makeup!  I love looking at makeup porn, no matter what brand! lol


----------

